# Yoshikazu Tanaka 240mm gyuto



## Panamapeet (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi all,

I have written a review about the Tanaka knives sold by Tsubaya/Hitohira: http://japaneseknivesandstones.com/knife-review-tanaka-240mm-gyuto/. Happy to hear your thoughts! I have discussed posting this link with the mods.


----------



## valgard (Jun 14, 2018)

Love that you are taking the time to put together some reviews in a unified place, I need to drag my ass and send a couple walls of text your way.


----------



## Panamapeet (Jun 14, 2018)

valgard said:


> Love that you are taking the time to put together some reviews in a unified place, I need to drag my ass and send a couple walls of text your way.



You do


----------



## RDalman (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice! My first jknife was a shiro kamo as well, with the same initial impression  (I read the "about page)


----------



## Panamapeet (Jun 17, 2018)

RDalman said:


> Nice! My first jknife was a shiro kamo as well, with the same initial impression  (I read the "about page)



Thanks! And look what came of that shiro kamo! Do you still have it?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 22, 2018)

The line of new ginsanko knives intrigues me.
https://hitohira-japan.com/collections/new/products/dea-091-ga240

https://hitohira-japan.com/collections/new/products/dea-091-fa240


----------



## Panamapeet (Jun 23, 2018)

labor of love said:


> The line of new ginsanko knives intrigues me.
> https://hitohira-japan.com/collections/new/products/dea-091-ga240
> 
> https://hitohira-japan.com/collections/new/products/dea-091-fa240



Interesting! I'll put them on the list for future reviews :nunchucks:


----------



## LucasFur (Oct 25, 2019)

Link no longer works!?


----------



## valgard (Oct 25, 2019)

LucasFur said:


> Link no longer works!?


read the thread about the 1K reviews for the reason.


----------

